# Best Keychain Folder w/ Composite Scales (OCL < Three Inches)



## adamlau (Jul 12, 2008)

I carry the Spyderco Ladybug3 w/ SpyderEdge as my keychain EDC (carbon fiber Cricket w/ SpyderEdge on another), but looking for something new. What do you guys recommend as a superior replacement with similar closed dimensions (overall closed length < three inches), or shorter. Would prefer a serrated, S30V blade. No multi-tools, please. Think mid to high end  . Recommendations?

1. Ladybug3 FRN w/ partially serrated VG-10 @ ~2.5" OCL
2. Boker Subcom F w/ partially serrated AUS-8 @ ~2-3/4" OCL
3. byrd Finch FRN w/ partially serrated 8Cr13MoV @ ~2.5" OCL
4. Boker Keycom w/ plain edge AUS-8 @ ~2-1/4" OCL
5. byrd Finch G-10 w/ plain edge 8Cr13MoV @ ~2.5" OCL
6. Benchmade Benchmite II w/ plain edge AUS-8 @ 2-7/8" OCL


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Spyd Jester might work. If you can find one, the old Spyd small Dyad is a great knife. The Byrd line is good dollar value, but the smaller knives aren't as smooth as the larger ones (IMO). The Benchmade Benchmite is a great small knife, but don't think you can get serrated.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

for that small of size on a keychain, theres nothing better than a fully serrated spyderco ladybug! upgrade to the all stainless handle one if you like, but inch for inch it outcuts any other small knife!


----------



## carrot (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Superior to the Ladybug? Its successor is pretty good, the Ladybug3 with VG-10 steel.


----------



## gorn (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

You might want to check out the Benchmade Benchmite II. Nice small and thin knife. I just picked up a couple of the new version stainless Crickets. They are really thin and nice now.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

I recently retired my Spyderco Ladybug. Now I rotate EDC between a Boker Wharcom and Spyderco Byrd Finch.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

The Spyderco Ladybug is kind of hard to beat and that Benchmade Benchmite is also a nice addition.

While it may not be a folder, I've seen the FireAnt series of knives. Very cool little w[one]der of knives I say! Don't know if there's serrated, but it is made of S30V. If you've seen them, then you know.

I'll see if I can "borrow" some pictures from the maker.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Placed an order for a Boker Subcom F 01BO586  .


----------



## CLHC (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Okay, got permission from the maker to post his pictures of the FireAnts.











Of course, he told me that his inspiration was from Peter Atwood.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Nice going on the Subcom by Boker! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*



adamlau said:


> Placed an order for a Boker Subcom F 01BO586  .


 
Chad's designs are excellent, and affordable. But his biscuit is quite a bit larger than a Spyderco LadyBug.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

And four times heavier. The Subcom F should hold me over until the Keycom is released w/ a partially serrated edge (hopefully). Are those the Charles May FireAnts?


----------



## CLHC (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*



adamlau said:


> Are those the Charles May FireAnts?


Joshua Rice of *JDR Knife and Tool*


----------



## flashlife (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*



CLHC said:


> Okay, got permission from the maker to post his pictures of the FireAnts.



Please identify the maker...link...full knife name.
Does he(she) have a website?
Very interesting 'micro knives' !! 

MikeH


----------



## adamlau (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

CLHC mentioned Joshua Rice of JDR Knife and Tool  .


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Any options for fixed blades?


----------



## paulr (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

For small keychain folder I like the Spydie Jester better than the Ladybug. It's about the same size, maybe the tiniest bit bigger (like within 1mm) but the thumb hole is actually big enough to use and the blade shape is better IMO. I have the plain edge version, wouldn't want serrations in a knife this small.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

I had looked at the Jester, but was put off by its use of AUS-6. Had I known that AUS would eventually earn a reputation as a durable steel with fair edge retention, I would have reconsidered. But absolutely a serrated edge with knives of this size. My keychain EDC knives see near daily use and lose their edges rather quickly, including that of the ATS-55 Cricket. Serrations allow me to rip (as opposed to cut) through elements upon dulling and help prolong the time in between sharpenings.


----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Spyderco 'Spyderkey' - very small, very beautiful, Very sharp!
No longer available but occasionally on ebay.

Dave.


----------



## paulr (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Sharpening a plain edge is easy--a few swipes on a stone or steel. Sharpening a serrated edge is another matter entirely, in my experience. I've had lousy results with the methods I've tried. Factory resharpening hasn't been so great either.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

The only success I've had with serrations is to find ceramic rods near the diameter of the serrations. And then it hasn't been too great.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Slow and deliberate on a Sharpmaker usually does the job for me.


----------



## revolvergeek (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

I normally use a Ladybug 3 and a Byrd G10 Finch. The Finch is a surprisingly nice little knife. It is rock solid with stainless steel liners under the G10 and is actually screwed together. It opens smoothly and locks up tight with no wiggle in any direction.


----------



## kenzo (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

Boker Keycom.  <3


----------



## adamlau (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

When asked about plans to release a Keycom w/ a partially serrated edge in 2008, Boker Customer Service replied:
_Nothing in the making at this time, but stay tuned for our new products coming out in 2009!​_


----------



## TKC (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*



adamlau said:


> Are those the Charles May FireAnts?


*NO, they are not. This is a Charles May Fireant:*





*Back on topic. Um, I LOVE the Spyderco ladybug 3. But, if you do not want to do that again, how about a Boker Keycom?*


----------



## adamlau (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain EDC (Spyderco Ladybug or Shorter)*

I prefer partial serrations for blades under two inches, a feature which will not be offered on the Keycom until sometime in 2009  .


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Keychain Folder (OCL < Four Inches)*

My wife likes her serrated Spyderco Hotaru, its an older design with an LED incorperated in it, for her keychain. I prefer my SAK Midnight Manager for a keychain knife.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 21, 2008)

I love small keychain size knives. I have a whole bunch that I rotate through. Since you are in California, have you considered a Cali legal auto? I highly recommend the auto Benchmite (3100). They also made a few LE Benchmites (originals with Ti scales) that were partially serrated. They aren't easy to track down, but it will be worth it when you do.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's the *<**Fusion Micron by SOG**>*, though in non-serrated blade.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 22, 2008)

Incidentalist said:


> Since you are in California, have you considered a Cali legal auto?


Since a few days ago, I have lost all interest in autos and folders both large and small. I am currently fixated with SYK, SWKW and Busse :duh2: ...


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you have any Bark River Knife and Tool (BRKT) blades?

I'm really fond of their smaller knives for neck or pocket carry. Nice knives for a good price. They're not Busse, but they are worth checking out.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 25, 2008)

I never fully appreciated their simple, yet utilitarian blade designs :duh2: . 
I'll take another look, but for now I have chosen to pocket the Nuclear EDC  ...


----------



## adamlau (Jul 25, 2008)

Incidentalist said:


> Do you have any Bark River Knife and Tool (BRKT) blades?


Darn you, Incidentalist :sigh: . 
Now I have to have a Fox River :duh2: ...


----------



## BobVA (Jul 26, 2008)

Might be a little bulky for your requirements, but I'm pretty happy with the Al Mar SLB.

Regards,
Bob


----------

